# eye cloud or white spots??



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

GOT A RHOMB THAT HAS THIS.. IN BOTH EYES WHAT SHOULED I PUT INTO THE WATER TO ELIMINATE THIS.. ?? AQUARISOL FOR ICK COULD BE OK???


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

How long has his eyes been cloudy? Did you just add the rhom to the tank? It could possibly be that the tank has not been fully cycled and the ammonia level is high.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

the rhomb has been there for over 2 months... so i think the prob could be the ph of the water im going to try and make a 50% water change and see if the problem can be fixed

b .c.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

ALLIGATORMEX said:


> the rhomb has been there for over 2 months... so i think the prob could be the ph of the water im going to try and make a 50% water change and see if the problem can be fixed
> 
> b .c.


 PH is not likely to cause anything like that. Ammonia will however. Get some chemical readings from your water.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> PH is not likely to cause anything like that. Ammonia will however. Get some chemical readings from your water.


 A rapid decrease in pH which causes "acid burn" can have similar symptoms as ammonia burn.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

just do some 10% water changes every couple days.


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

This is my rham with eye cloud i put 1 capsules of furan-2 ,Iam going to 50% water change. good luck


----------

